# Is my puppy long haired or stock



## jaymas100 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi 
We have a new puppy and I was wondering if she will be long coated or is she a stock coat.
Can any one tell.
She has thick hair on her legs especially the inside and she has hair between her toes, and fluffly ears both inside and out. 
I have attached some pictures the first picture she is 55 days then the next about 70 and the final few were taken this week she is now nearly 13 weeks old.




Thank you 
Samantha


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Longhaired.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes....she is a long stock coated puppy.
Very cute BTW!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree long haired and simply adorable.


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks like she'll be a longer coat to me. Does she have an under coat?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful puppy


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Lovely pup. Good luck with it. It looks like a long coat to me too.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

You've got a very cute coatie!!!


----------



## jaymas100 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not sure if she has an undercoat. when I part her hair the puppy fur seems the same all the way through thick and fluffly. However, when I part it on her back I get directly to her skin. When I part it on her side I can also sometimes see skin but in some areas the hair is very thick and fluffy all the way through so I can not see the skin. The hair on her stomach is completely going and all I can see is soft hair and skin even without parting it. Do you think she has an undercoat


----------

